# Mitas PneuTrac - new tyre technology



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Any of you fellows uses these new tires? they have no no air in them and are not solid.

Seems a great idea, no more flats and a greater footprint for better traction. What say you?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Same question. Been courius?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I hadn't ever heard of such a thing, but it sure sounds interesting. From the articles I have read printed just a month ago it sounds like these tires are more of a concept still and under going testing. I just wonder how mud would get out of the big groove.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I hadn't ever heard of such a thing, but it sure sounds interesting. From the articles I have read printed just a month ago it sounds like these tires are more of a concept still and under going testing. I just wonder how mud would get out of the big groove.


They were shown at agritech in germany this month. Go to UTube and you'll see them in action, they claim they shed mud much better than conventional ones as they do more flexing of the carcass. This could be puffery, that's why I asked, nothing better than people who have them to advise us.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My question would be this.....how much do they cost and is the benefit worth the expense. I just had to replace tires on my tractor. The prices for ag tires is all across the board, at the end of the tire life, did they make you any more money or make the money you made any easier and for that, what did it cost you......regardless of make.

That being said....what's the big diff in these tires, other than they won't go flat? Less compaction? Better mileage, better grip? I'll check out the Utube vid.....


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Found the cost. 1100$ a peice


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Found the cost. 1100$ a peice


Size?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

12.5/16


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Can retread them too


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Found the cost. 1100$ a peice


Depending on the size for $1100. That price isn't all that bad for a new design.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Depending on the size for $1100. That price isn't all that bad for a new design.


Re-read an article yesterday and found that this tire is being developed by Mitas with Galileo Wheels of Israel. I hope one doesn't have to buy the wheel too. They also said that it's not available yet for sale as it needs more R & D. Still an interesting thought. BTW the size tire they were using in the demo was a 28" front and 38" rear.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I recently priced a set for our BobCat. $1400 for a set. I did not think that was a bad price. You keep the rims and new rubber is added.


----------

